# Fluval Spec 3 Betta tank



## Lowcountry (Feb 7, 2014)

I have a betta in a spec 2. I just removed the nozzle(so only the elbow) and he is just fine. In fact, he purposely "plays" in the current, but can get out when he wants. I had planned to put holes in the tube, but so far, it hasn't been needed.

EDIT -- I guess the minijet is a good bit more powerful, though.


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

Look like your off the a good start! You were lucky to get all that stuff for cheap!!!
Good luck...


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

all igotta say is NICE BETA!!


----------

